# Anticipation killing me



## Grnida (Sep 10, 2016)

I have a goat about to kid and I think the anticipation is going to kill me. This is my first time and I'm sure that's why. She's got the white and yellow mucus, soft tailbone area, lying down a lot, only sipping water, and won't eat. I've separated her from the pack and put her in the kidding pen. I'm hoping by the end of the day, hoping for the cooler part of the day, but not at night as I'd rather have some light to see by. However, I know animals are well-known for having kids/babies in the night. I think, hope, and pray I'm ready. I'm pretty sure we're having at least twins, could be triplets. She's got a big belly and she looks as miserable as I felt when I was in labor for both of my kids, and I had them one at a time and in separate pregnancies.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They still drive me crazy with the waiting to kid bit. You are not alone  Have you read the does' code of honor?


----------



## Grnida (Sep 10, 2016)

No, I have not read the does' code of honor. Is that a book? Tell me more. I just started goats a year ago and I'm really excited about having my first kids. I've got nine goats. Started off with just doing dairy, but I got myself a cute little boer goat buck, full blooded, as well and decided he was a good deal. He needs a girlfriend, though, full blooded boer as well. He's only 9 months, but I know he's near ready. He's been trying to breed with the others, but they don't want him right now with the other big stud who's in the pen. All of my bucks are really gentle, which I like. I've got 3 bucks total, but two are young bucklings include this boer. The other buckling is a Nigerian who came with his mother, got them as a pair.

I've got 9 goats in total, until the 12th, and then I'm selling two - a whether and the buck I bought to get the girls pregnant. By the time I'm ready to breed again, my Nigerian buck will be ready. I'll just have to sell his mom and sisters or something. I haven't decided how I'm going to work all that out, yet. My goat business plan seems to change quite regularly, lol. I'm getting there, though.



Suzanne_Tyler said:


> They still drive me crazy with the waiting to kid bit. You are not alone  Have you read the does' code of honor?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Here is the does' code of honor 


The doe's secret code of honor is as old as goats themselves and is the species best kept secret. No doe shall ever kid before its time. (Its time being determined by the following factors):

1- No kid shall be born until total chaos has been reached by all involved. Your owner's house must be a wreck, their family hungry and desperate for clean clothes, and their social life nonexistent.

2- "Midwives" must reach the babbling fool status before you kid out. Bloodshot eyes, tangled hair and the inability to form a sentence mean the time is getting close.

3- For every bell, beeper, camera or whistle they attach to you, kidding must be delayed by at least one day for each item. If they use an audio monitor, one good yell per hour will keep things interesting.

4- If you hear the words, "She's nowhere near ready. She'll be fine while we're away for the weekend," Wait until they load the car, then begin pushing!

5- Owner stress must be at an all time high! If you are in the care of someone else, ten to fifteen phone calls a day is a sign you're getting close.

6- When you hear the words "I can't take it anymore!" wait at least three more days.

7 -You must keep this waiting game interesting. False alarms are mandatory! Little teasers such as looking at your stomach, pushing your food around in the bucket and then walking away from it, and nesting, are always good for a rise. Be creative and find new things to do to keep the adrenaline pumping in those who wait.

8- The honor of all goats is now in your hands. Use this time to avenge all of your barn mates. Think about your friend who had to wear that silly costume in front of those people. Hang onto that baby for another day. OH, they made him do tricks too! Three more days seems fair. Late feedings, the dreaded diet, bad haircuts, those awful wormings can also be avenged at this time.

9- If you have fulfilled all of the above and are still not sure when to have the kids, listen to the weather forecast on the radio that has been so generously provided by those who wait. Severe storm warning is what you're waiting for. In the heart of the storm jump into action! The power could go out and you could have the last laugh. You have a good chance of those who wait missing the whole thing while searching for a flashlight that works!

10- Make the most of your interrupted nights. Beg for food each time someone comes into the barn to check you. Your barn mates will love you as the extra goodies fall their way too.

Remember, this code of honor was designed to remind man of how truly special goats are. Do your best to reward those who wait with a beautiful doeling to carry on the Doe Code of Honor for the next generation of those who wait.

Author Unknown


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Go out to lunch/supper. At least go to town for 5 minutes. That almost always helps.


----------



## Grnida (Sep 10, 2016)

Thanks, Suzanne, for that. That's cute! I enjoyed that. And all of that is true about me. No little kiddies yet. Had a friend of mine who's done goats look at her last night and she doesn't think she's as close as I thought she was, however, does agree it'll be sometime this week. Oh, well, we'll see. The anticipation is still killing me. 

I had hoped to wake up to goats this morning, nancy d, and sadly, no kiddies.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

Hey MOD! We really need a LOVE button, because I love this one! :haha:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL. :haha:

Waiting for goats to kid is torture and stressful, as mentioned, go to the store and she should have them on the ground when you get back. But yet, they may not. :crazy:


----------



## Grnida (Sep 10, 2016)

Still no baby goats. Argh!


----------



## Grnida (Sep 10, 2016)

But I have another issue, not really around kidding, but going to post it here anyways. A friend of mine came over to look at my goat told me to put another goat in with her so she wouldn't be lonely. The pregnant goat is my queen goat, the leader of the pack, and she knows how to throw her weight around, even though she wasn't my first goat, she's just always been that way since I got her.

So I put another goat in with her, one of my first goats, that I thought she got along with. However, I went out and found her torturing this other goat. Headbutting the goat, chasing her, and just being outright mean to her. So I took the other goat out, left mama goat in the kidding pen. Ever since then, this goat has not acted right. All day yesterday, which is the day after I removed her, the other goat has not eaten, she's drank a lot, sort of bloated, and now she's just lying around bleating.

I have a feeling I've ruined this goat and this is one of my favorite goats. She was my first goat, I named her Oreo because she looks like an oreo. She won't eat. I've forced her to walk, but I have to drag her. Last night, found out she had an ear infection so we gave her some penicillin for it. I've sort of separated her from the herd because there's a few others who like to pick on her, too. I don't know if she got hurt by the mama goat when she was getting headbutted or what. Any advice you can give me?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Give a shot of B complex. Give probiotics daily for at least a week. Get a temp.


----------



## Grnida (Sep 10, 2016)

Thanks but my goat, Oreo, died this morning. I went out to walk her and she was gone. I think she must've gotten hurt by the mama goat or something. I can't figure it out. I'm very upset. But thank you anyways.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost her. Must have been internal injuries from the other goat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no, I am so very sorry.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I am so sorry


----------

